# Are You Desperate?



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

How badly do some of you want a relationship/sex? Are you at the point where you are feeling desperate and you will settle for anything?

I'm not desperate.....yet. I won't settle for someone I feel is unattractive just so that I have someone. I'm not willing to go out with a jerkoff just to have someone. Companionship would be lovely though.

Thankfully I'm at the age where desires are more sexual....I don't know who wants to find a life partner and settle down in their early 20s. I have plenty of time so I guess I'm not worried.

You?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Not desperate.... very lonely though


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

lyric said:


> I'm at the age where desires are more sexual


I feel you.

Nah, not desperate at all though


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> I feel you.
> 
> Nah, not desperate at all though


Hello Black and Mild.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

^Shhhhhh 

What up?


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> ^Shhhhhh
> 
> What up?


Howse life?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

lyric said:


> Howse life?


Sh*t's straight ... I'ma pm you


----------



## Eyesontheskies (Jan 31, 2013)

I think I feel the same as you. I mean I think what I want the most is one person to have as a companion and to be close to. I have friends but its just not the same. I am not desperate yet though


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yes, I look desperate too..


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> yes, I look desperate too..


How does one LOOK desperate? Does that mean you look as if you have a lack of confidence?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes. Sorta. I keep thinking about this girl. Never had the courage to talk to her. Idk if i should.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Yes. Sorta. I keep thinking about this girl. Never had the courage to talk to her. *Idk if i should.*


Well DUH. Of course you should.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm not willing to settle for anyone. I'm pretty picky when it comes to women actually. But I would take a (good) relationship over almost anything else. Not desperate, but you could say needy I guess. I tend to get clingy in relationships.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm desperate for some pretty lady owls.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd prefer being single than setting for anything like you put it.

That said, sometimes I just want to have sex, ya know? (maybe it's a male thing)


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I think it would be nice to have someone, but I'm not desperate. I'm not going to date someone just for the sake of being in a relationship. I turned down a few guys last year actually, I didn't know anything about them so there was no way I'd pursue anything. I guess you could say I'm cautious. Not gonna lie though, I often do feel ... erm ... frisky? :um But that's no reason for me to go out and search for a guy, it might be for other people, but I've never been like that.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

psychologically i really don't give a ****, but when you are 26 half of your 20's are gone you just kind of scared and doubt if you can get any, in that way i am desperate to have something meaningful


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> Not desperate.... very lonely though


Pretty much sums it up.
I won't take anybody who comes along just to have someone, but that doesn't change the fact that I really want someone in my life.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Very desperate. OP let's bang.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Very desperate. OP let's bang.


I see what you did there. Luckily, I have standards. :twisted


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

lyric said:


> I see what you did there. Luckily, I have standards. :twisted


It's not easy being every girl's standard. But I manage. :lol


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm desperate for intimacy, to feel a woman in my arms and feel she cares about me.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I would settle for a park bench.

Just no kissing.

Edit: no wait wait wait I change my mind.

A sheep on a park bench.

OR WAIT

A park bench on a sheep. Now we're talkin'.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

im running out of time, being in your 20s and never had a relationship feels pathetic


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm willing to put up with being treated like crap by women. Any woman who likes a man to beat up and not have him hit or fight back I'm your man


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

It is never advised to be/act desperate or needy. That is not attractive. Always try to be desirable or natural


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Not desperate at all, kinda comfy being single at the moment if anything. I think being of the mindset that you have to be in a relationship is probably going to back fire on ya.



Dissonance said:


> I'm desperate for some pretty lady owls.


How many barns, trees and old churches you been hitting up lately ? If you don't put yourself out there you'll never find the owl of your dreams !


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

I would not consider myself desperate, seeing as I am very use to being by myself and have become very accustom to it......
BUT
The men who I interact with on a daily basis are either in a relationship or just want a friends with benefits situation. Since I am lacking both a platonic friends and intimacy, at this point I would be willing to settle for either one if I cant have both simultaneously.It really does suck to be single when everyone around is either getting engaged or married and you cant even meet someone who love and cares about you  Call me bitter, but nothing kills me more than watching my old schools mates fb statuses go from "in a relationship" to "engaged " to "married"  Its like a stab in the chest and the harsh reality that you haven't met anyone and you probably never will

*depressing post....off to cry*


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

If you lower your demands and wishes, and let live flow things will become easier. If you try to control destiny or your future too much you will only become worried, stressed and depressed. Always realizing you are missing something or envying things other people have will not bring you happiness. Accept the situation/moment you are in right now and know that it will change. Just keep the hope, faith and trust. Look at the things you have: family, friends, life, opportunities, talent, and live for today. The right things will come at the right time


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I am happy with my boyfriend. Still together  Never loose your hope!


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

yea NOT desperate, just lonely. For me, as a woman, it's pretty easy to find a boyfriend or someone to have sex with. But I want a real relationship and a real person to be with, someone I have special feelings with and not just someone I find attractive. I won't have sex with someone who isn't my girlfriend/boyfriend, so that means no relationship, no sex. Desperate? Nah, just really lonely. Sometimes, it makes me think that maybe I should just go out with someone I find attractive but I've done that to a guy before and have hurt his feelings, he cried . Don't want that to happen again.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I ma getting desperate


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm not desperate at all. In fact, having to go through the massive amounts of rejection, time, effort, and money just to be in a relationship where I would just have to put up with the girls' emotions, mood swings, irrationalities, neediness, etc seems like a terrible burden to me.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

9mm said:


> I'm not desperate at all. In fact, having to go through the massive amounts of rejection, time, effort, and money just to be in a relationship where I would just have to put up with the girls' emotions, mood swings, irrationalities, neediness, etc seems like a terrible burden to me.


It's not like that at all. It's actually pretty "rewarding".


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm sort of desperate, but not really. I'm not going to settle with just any girl though. I'm not going to settle with a girl just because of her looks it has to be more deeper than that with me. I'm a deep guy, If I like the girl's personality I'll settle with her, but she has to be skinny though. Right now I have a major crush on my friend, I hope she likes me back. I would be soooooo happy if she likes me back.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> Not desperate at all, kinda comfy being single at the moment if anything. I think being of the mindset that you have to be in a relationship is probably going to back fire on ya.
> 
> How many barns, trees and old churches you been hitting up lately ? If you don't put yourself out there you'll never find the owl of your dreams !


All the pretty owls already have kids! I don't to pay child owl support.


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

Most of the time I feel ok with things, or am distracted by other aspects of life. But occasionally I get very lonely and feel desperate then, usually at night


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> It's not like that at all. It's actually pretty "rewarding".


"Rewarding" is it? Well, I just don't see it being worth the trouble at all.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Nope, I gave up dating 9 years ago and never looked back.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

HilarityEnsues said:


> Nope, I gave up dating 9 years ago and never looked back.


That's the spirit!!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I am not desperate. I am reigning supreme in my singledom.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

HilarityEnsues said:


> Nope, I gave up dating 9 years ago and never looked back.


You gave up when you where 15?????????????


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes I am, for sex and/or just a relationship. I've never kissed, hugged, held hands, dated, had sex, etc. Just nothing with girls at all. And my desperation has made me very frustrated and wanting to move very fast, which really creeps out girls I interact with online. 

I just want to curb or eliminate my desires for sex and love entirely. As it is right now, I just make myself look like a fool or some stalker creep to girls I like online (I don't even dare to try it in real life). Being rejected online already hurts a ton, I can't imagine the sting of a girl rejecting me in real life. :afr

I just want to get castrated or something and kill off these (unfortunately) natural desires forever.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Forwhatiamworth said:


> You gave up when you where 15?????????????


16 to be exact, I tried the online/long distance dating thing for a few years after that and realized that dating requires putting in a **** ton of effort and no guarantee the the effort would be repayed.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

No. I feel like I'd have to put in a crap ton of effort into getting someone, maintaining the relationship, managing my SA and paranoia, and there's still a big chance it wouldn't work. Life is already exhausting for me as it is.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Freiheit said:


> No. I feel like I'd have to put in a crap ton of effort into getting someone, maintaining the relationship, managing my SA and paranoia, and there's still a big chance it wouldn't work. Life is already exhausting for me as it is.


:clap


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I am so desperate I held a cute girl's kitten for ransom the other day. It was going well until she got her cat back


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm desperate for alcohol. Just kidding. I drink too much -_-


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

There's someone on here I kinda like right now.

Doesn't seem like she wants anything to do with me though. She disappeared like a week ago.


----------



## TJenkins602 (Jul 18, 2012)

lyric said:


> How badly do some of you want a relationship/sex? Are you at the point where you are feeling desperate and you will settle for anything?
> 
> I'm not desperate.....yet. I won't settle for someone I feel is unattractive just so that I have someone. I'm not willing to go out with a jerkoff just to have someone. Companionship would be lovely though.
> 
> ...


I personally am not desperate for relationships/sex. I find that the more desperate I am, the more women are turned off by me. When I am most content, that is when I tend to attract the most women.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

not for sex. but I feel sometimes I am a bit like this;






it doesn't happen that quickly though lol.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

not desperate but of course lonely.I don't want anymore relationships.too much effort and not enough reward.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

TJenkins602 said:


> I personally am not desperate for relationships/sex. I find that the more desperate I am, the more women are turned off by me. When I am most content, that is when I tend to attract the most women.


Yeah, but that will usually go for just about anybody. Its ironic, but true. I don't count on attracting women even if I wasn't desperate and more so aloof. I just want to resign myself and as happily accept the fact that I will never have anything to do with a girl ever. Its been 25 years now, and I think I can go the rest of my life without any contact with girls anyhow.


----------



## SeverelyShyandQuiet (Aug 13, 2006)

Make sure the dating sites, do not have a history of putting fake womens profiles in yours. Especially if they charge a membership fee.


----------



## ZeroAlucard27 (Feb 27, 2011)

I wouldn't call myself desperate mostly because I just don't care and I'm so absorbed in work and a possible voice acting career. I deal with people all day at work, and when I get home, I'm done. I don't want to deal with anyone.

After being single for almost 7 years, I really haven't noticed. Again, too wrapped up in my work to even pay attention. If I am desperate, I certainly don't feel like it.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

I'm desperate... but I can live without.

I'm desperate but I have standards.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm not desperate for a relationship, but maybe a little bit desperate to lose my virginity before I reach 30 and build up some sexual experience, though tbh I felt more desperate back in my mid 20s.

I think back when I was 25 I was counting down the years until I hit 30 and really wanting to make the most of my 'youth' but now that I'm only a year and a few months away from being 30 I've kinda accepted I'm probably going to end up being a 30+ year old virgin and even if I do manage to do the deed before then, I've already lost most of my 20s so really there's nothing to rush for anymore.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

no


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Very desperate. OP let's bang.


LOL.


----------



## TJenkins602 (Jul 18, 2012)

I do my best to avoid being desperate. Dealing with a person that is desperate for you is no fun. It gets scary when they start stalking you.


----------



## anotherusername (Nov 5, 2011)

I think that over time I'm becoming the opposite. 

While I get better, find interesting work, improve how I dress and become less and less awkward, which realistically improves my chances, I'm also becoming less and less enthusiastic about the idea of looking for a romantic relationship with someone. I mean, I would still like to have a special someone to care for and to rely on, but I'm unwilling to put much effort into reaching that. Maybe it's part of a larger problem with apathy, I don't know.

Additionally, I'm not really comfortable with dating someone I don't know well. I can be infatuated with someone from my university I interact with on almost daily basis, but I'm not seeing the point in meeting someone from a dating site or a remote acquaintance. I have asked out some girls like that, remote acquaintances of mine, and while we had a nice time, nothing ever clicked. Usually not that much to talk about, no shared experiences to connect over, that sort of thing. Everyone has a layer of stories and topics they can use to drive conversation with a stranger, and dates with people you barely know easily turn into lengthy peeling of that outer layer off. On the surface, we will have an energetic and fruity conversation, but it has little impact on anything. For me, that process usually lasts long enough to lose interest.

Being fairly closed person without many friends, that turns into a nice loop, because pool of people I can comfortably connect with on a deeper level is ever so small.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I would literally give or do anything to be in a relationship.


----------

